# Tu prends, ell prend: pronunciació



## DrLindenbrock

Hola a tots
és la primera vegada que escriu en català, per tant perdoneu els meus errors.....corregiu-les, si us plau!   (i temo que aquestes darreres paraules estiguin equivocades  ).
Tinc unes perguntes entorn del verb "perdre" (i per tant dels altres verbs conjugats de la mateixa manera).
Tenem:
tu prends
ell prend

En "tu prends":
- la D i la S es pronúncian normalment?
- la D no es pronúncia, però la S sí?
- la D es pronúncia T?

En "ell prend", la D:
- la D no es pronúncia?
- la D es pronúncia T?
- la D es pronúncia normalment D?

Si us plau, marqueu les afirmacions amb aquelles esteu d'acord  
Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Samaruc

DrLindenbrock said:


> Hola a tots
> és la primera vegada que escric en català, per tant perdoneu els meus errors.....corregiu-los, si us plau!   (i temo que aquestes darreres paraules estiguin equivocades  ).
> Tinc unes preguntes entorn del verb "perdre" (i per tant dels altres verbs conjugats de la mateixa manera).
> Tenim:
> tu prends
> ell prend
> 
> En "tu prends":
> - la D i la S es pronúncian normalment?
> - la D no es pronúncia, però la S sí?
> - la D es pronúncia T?
> 
> En "ell prend", la D:
> - la D no es pronúncia?
> - la D es pronúncia T?
> - la D es pronúncia normalment D?
> 
> Si us plau, marqueu les afirmacions amb què estigueu d'acord
> Moltes gràcies!



Hola DrLindenbrock,

La conjugació correcta de "prendre" és la següent:

prenc
prens 
pren
prenem
preneu
prenen

En realitat, la "D" de l'infinitiu de "prendre" és per eufonia (ens costa pronunciar una "R" simple davant de "N").Aquesta "D" no forma part de l'arrel del verb, que és "pren" i no "prend", per això les formes conjugades "perden" la "D". 

La fonètica correcta, almenys amb accent valencià, és pronunciant totes les lletres (prenk/prens/pren/preném/prenéw/prénen).

En altres verbs en què sí que hi ha una "D" a l'arrel, per exemple "perdre", la "D", quan es queda al final de la síl·laba, sí que s'ensordeix i es pronuncia "T", per exemple (de nou a la valenciana):

perd
perds
perd
perdem
perdeu
perden

Sona realment així (pronunciant totes les lletres i ensordint la "D" no seguida de vocal, que passa a sonar "T"):

pèrt
pèrts
pèrt
perdém
perdéw
pèrden

(on "È" és una "E" oberta).

Salutacions!


----------



## betulina

Hola, DrLinderbrock!

Enhorabona, escrius molt bé!!



DrLindenbrock said:


> Hola a tots
> és la primera vegada que escric en català, per tant perdoneu els meus errors.....corregiu-los, si us plau!   (i temo que aquestes darreres paraules estiguin equivocades  ). No, estan molt bé!
> Tinc unes preguntes entorn del verb "*perdre*" (i per tant dels altres verbs conjugats de la mateixa manera).



Si et refereixes a PERDRE ("perdere" en italià) seria així (ho dic perquè les formes conjugades s'assemblen més a PRENDRE ("prendere"), però a diferència del francès, en català no hi ha cap D.

 Tenim:
tu prends - tu perds
ell prend  - ell perd

A "tu perds":
- la D i la S es pronuncien normalment? No
- la D no es pronuncia, però la S sí? Sí.
- la D es pronuncia T? (em sembla que en aquest cas no)

A "ell perd", la D:
- la D no es pronuncia? No, sí que es pronuncia.
- la D es pronuncia T? Sí. 
- la D es pronuncia normalment D? No.



> Si us plau, marqueu les afirmacions amb les quals esteu d'acord
> Moltes gràcies!



De res!! Espero que et serveixi.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Gràcies Samaruc i Betulina!  
Efectivament volia dir “perdre” i no “prendre”... he fet un poco de confusió  .
Moltes gràcies per totes les informacions que m’havíeu facilitat sobre els dues D ) verbs !
Quand podré escriure millor us donaré les gràcies de manera més convincent !  
 
Gràcies també de aquestes dues maneres de dir aquesta frase: 
 
amb les quals esteu d'acord
amb què estigueu d'acord
 
Em seran molt útiles.
 
Fins una altra!


----------



## betulina

DrLindenbrock said:


> Gràcies Samaruc i Betulina!
> Efectivament volia dir “perdre” i no “prendre”... m'he confós una mica he fet un poco de confusió  .
> Moltes gràcies per totes les informacions que m’heu facilitat sobre els dos D ) verbs !
> Quan podré escriure millor us donaré les gràcies de manera més convincent !  [/quote]
> 
> 
> Hola de nou, DrLindenbrock,
> 
> Com que abans he dit això, que no s'acaba d'ajustar al que ha dit en Samaruc,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "tu perds":
> - la D es pronuncia T? (em sembla que en aquest cas no)
> 
> 
> 
> només et volia aclarir que formalment és més com diu en Samaruc, que la D sí que es pronuncia T. De totes maneres, col·loquialment aquesta D se sent poc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gràcies també per aquestes dues maneres de dir aquesta frase:
> 
> amb les quals esteu d'acord
> amb què estigueu d'acord
> 
> Em seran molt útils.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sobre això, sí, les formes "amb què" i "amb les quals" (i derivats: "el qual", etc.) són equivalents. Amb la forma verbal, en Samaruc ha fet servir el subjuntiu i jo el present. Volen dir el mateix, com et deus imaginar, però hi ha algun matís diferenciador. Tot i així, ara que hi penso, crec que sona més natural amb el subjuntiu: "estigueu".
> 
> Fins aviat!
Click to expand...


----------



## ildure

Voldria fer un incís amb això de la 'd' final (tant en castellà com en català) que es pronuncia 't', és qüestió de comoditat.. als catalans, ens és més fàcil ( i pròxim) el so 't'.. els anglesos sí que pronunciend la 'd' final correctament  tant en català com castellà (espanyol). Els de Madrid, passen de pronunciar-la (això em va dir un en el foro espanyol referent al tema) i en altres zones d'Espanya, hi pronuncien una 'z'... segur que hi ha més pronunciacions, però no sé pas si de 'd'.

Si ets capaç de pronunciar la 'd' final, no crec que hi hagi problema (corretgiu-me si m'equivoco).

El 'perds' es pronuncia 'pers' pel mateix motiu (suposo), heu provat de pronunciar-ho amb 'd' o 't' ?? :| massa feina 

DrLindenbrock espero que ara no tinguis un problema d'italià/castellà/català... al principi et pots confondre molt amb llengües tant similar 

-offtopic-
Per cert, coneixia a una italiana de Florència que estiuejava aquí i al final s'hi va quedar a viure.. era curiós perque deia que el català era molt igual que l'italià de la zona on vivia... però ella només parlava castellà, amb accent italià un pèl marcat i deia que li era més còmode... però els pocs cops que s'atrevia o s'esforçava en parlar en català, no tenia cap tipus d'accent (bé, molt pocs cops se li notava, en paràules molt puntuals  )


----------



## ampurdan

Essent italià, suposo que la pronunciació natural de la "d" serà molt sonoriztada: "pèrdz" amb una espècie de segona accentuació a la z que fa que sembli que tingui una vocal neutra després: "perdzØ".

Jo pronuncio: "pèrts" aïlladament, però "pèrdz" quan va seguit de vocal.

Ho perds tot /u'pèrts'tót/
Perds el teu amic /'pèrdzØl'téwa'mik/


----------



## jmx

El que a mi m'han ensenyat, a les classes del Consorci per a la Normalització Lingüística, és que una consonant sonora final es pronuncia com sorda sempre, en català. És a dir, això és "el normatiu", al menys a Barcelona.

Es curiós que a una llengua tan llunyana com l'alemany passa exactament el mateix, així per exemple la paraula "Tag" (dia) es pronuncia [tak].


----------



## ampurdan

Cert, però en aquest cas la consonant sonora no es final, sino que la final és una "s", i si la "s" es sonoritza a conseqüència de la vocal que segueix, també es sonoritza la dental.


----------



## jazyk

> Es curiós que a una llengua tan llunyana com l'alemany passa exactament el mateix, així per exemple la paraula "Tag" (dia) es pronuncia [tak].


El fenòmen de la sonorització afecta pràcticament totes les llengües eslaves en les mateixes condicions descrites més amunt.


----------



## Samaruc

ampurdan said:


> Jo pronuncio: "pèrts" aïlladament, però "pèrdz" quan va seguit de vocal.
> 
> Ho perds tot /u'pèrts'tót/
> Perds el teu amic /'pèrdzØl'téwa'mik/



Hi estic d'acord, amb vocal darrere se sonoritzen.


----------



## gvergara

Dues preguntes associades

1) Cal pronunciar la _*r *_de _prendre _en els temps del futur o condicional, com ara en _p*r*endré_ (/pre/ o /pe/)? 
2) Això que heu discutit ací al voltant de la terminació _rds també és vàlid en d'altres casos, com ara en el mot _so*rds*_?


----------

